# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Czy to może być miastenia?

## jachu

Moje objawy: opadnięta powieka lewa bez względu na porę dnia i zmęczenie nic się nie zmienia. Zdarza się, że czuję pulsowanie dolnej i górnej powieki zacząłem brać magnez trochę pomaga, ale drganie i tak czasami występuje. Oko jest lekko zaczerwienione wydaje mi się, że bardziej wieczorem. Nie zauważyłem ani razu podwójnego widzenia, wzrok może i mi się troszkę pogorszył sam nie wiem. Stwierdzony przy badaniu dna oka obrzęk tarczy nerwu wzrokowego. Miałem wykonany rezonans głowy – wyszedł dobrze (nic nie wykazał). Badania neurologiczne wykonywało mi dwóch neurologów nic nie wywnioskowali. Wykonano mi próbę męczliwości drażniąc prawy nerw promieniowy, a następnie lewy nerw twarzy bodźcem supramaksymalnym. Próba wyszła ujemna, czyli ok. pobrano mi krew na przeciwciała czekam na wyniki. Kilka lat temu zachorowałem na małopłytkowość samoistna z tego powodu usunięto mi śledzionę od tego czasy płytki krwi są w normie (dodam że wtedy w moim organizmie wykryto przeciwciała przeciw płytkowe). Badają mnie w kierunku misterni.

----------


## Kuba007

Miastenia zazwyczaj daje wyraźne objawy, które prawie zawsze nasilają się w ciągu dnia. Może okulista powinien zobaczyć to oko. Obrzęk tarczy może wynikać bowiem z chorób samej gałki ocznej. Myślę, że musi Pan cierpliwie czekać, aż specjaliści coś ustalą.

----------


## Niepewna13

Ja po wszystkich badaniach i pogorszeniu wzroku też zastanawiam się nad miastenią, choć po pogorszeniu wzroku próba oczna na miastenię miała wynik ujemny. Czekam jednak na wyniki ogólne. Zostaje mi już chyba psychiatra...

----------

